# Öffenlicher Bereich > Musik, Film und Literatur >  You Tube

## SAMI

Ist es eigentlich erlaubt, in einem Forum Filmlinks wie z. B. von You Tube einzustellen?

----------


## Enrico

Jup ist es

----------


## Enrico



----------


## TeigerWutz

Funzt bei mir nicht mal mit dem YT-Unblocker  :Rant: 



TW not amused

----------


## wein4tler

Bei mir steht gleichfalls: Dieses Video ist nicht verfügbar.

----------


## Enrico

Hier gehts noch. Aber das nervt wirklich langsam bei Youtupe. Die haben wohl noch nicht gemerkt das die Welt dank des Internets nun globaler geworden ist  ::

----------


## pit

In Bangkok gehts auch nicht. Nur Schnee im Bild, wie ich das aus meiner Jugend vom Fernsehen her kenne.

 ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

...Papa Hute oder so ?
ja , geht hier ...
aner ich gucke bessere Musik  ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Ist es eigentlich erlaubt, in einem Forum Filmlinks wie z. B. von You Tube einzustellen?


@ SAMI
warum fragst du das eigendlich  ?:

----------


## schiene

Hab ich gerade in einem anderen Forum gelesen.
Wer sich Filme von YouTube runterladen möchte kann dies ganz einfach indem er einfach "ss" nach "www." eingibt.
Bsp:
https://www.ssyoutube.com/watch?v=kzGd2NxyPxA
Ich habs probiert und es ist einfach so das man alles ohne Browser-Plugin arbeiten kann.

----------


## frank_rt

für alle die zur zeit in thailand sind und schwitzen, aber die daheimgebliebenen dürfen auch reinschauen
http://polarsea360.arte.tv/de/
genial gemacht

----------


## frank_rt

die gurke des grauens 
http://www.stern.de/panorama/weltges...e-6340640.html

----------


## frank_rt

einparkhilfe der besonderen art.

http://www.spiegel.de/video/netzfund...4.html#ref=vee

----------


## TeigerWutz

Moderner Zauber:




LG TW

----------


## Willi Wacker

::  :: 

...die werden wohl demnächst in Vegas auftreten

----------


## wein4tler

Grandioser Auftritt. Was moderne Technik und das Talent sie richtig einzusetzen, alles ermöglicht.

----------


## TeigerWutz

Wenn Buddhisten Geld verbrennen

----------

